# Kindle 3 sees network but will not connect



## cdbetterley (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a Kindle 3. My Kindle sees the network and a couple of other but will not connect to it. I get the error message "Unable to Connect to Wi-Fi Network" Your Kindle is unable to connect to the Wi-Fi network "****".  and this message "Your Kindle is unable to connect at this time. Please make sure you are within wireless range and try again. If the problem resists, please restart your kindle from the Menu in Settings and try again."
To get to this network I just normally go to Menu/Shop in Kindle Store; find the network; connect to the network; it loads a user name and password page; hit submit and connect to the internet.
1. I have connected to this network several times and still can with my laptop.
2. I was standing right next to the router.
3. I power reset the router.
4. I restarted my Kindle as instructed above.
5. I did a reboot with the power switch.
6. I tried to logging onto the network through setting Menu/Settings/Wi-Fi Settings and Menu/Shop in Kindle Store
HELP......HELP.......HELP......
Anything else I can try before calling CS


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wish I could help.  I did all you did and still couldn't connect to my WIFI that I had been connecting to for months.    Suddenly nothing would work to make it connect.    So I had to call Kindle Customer service.  They had me try a lot of stuff.    I now have a new Kindle keyboard.    Something inside I guess just stopped working.  

Just make sure you contact Kindle Customer Service when you do call them.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Yikes! I'm having the exact same problem with my Kindle (and am getting that same error message). Waaahhh!!! I want to read and I can't.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're sure that you have the right password, etc, try calling Kindle CS (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here. )

Betsy


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Betsy but I just fixed it! I found another thread where someone suggested holding the slider switch in the off position for a full 20 seconds. I did that, then restarted it, and everything is working again. *Happy dancing*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dara England said:


> Thanks Betsy but I just fixed it! I found another thread where someone suggested holding the slider switch in the off position for a full 20 seconds. I did that, then restarted it, and everything is working again. *Happy dancing*


Glad to hear it! The firs thing to try with pretty much any Kindle behavior problem is a restart. You can do it via the software, if you can still manipulate the controls: menu/settings/menu/restart. And if the device is frozen holding the switch for 20 - 40 seconds will, in effect, cause it to reboot itself. For wifi issues, before trying one of these, I'll try toggling the wifi off and on to see if that helps it re-acquire the signal.


----------

